#  > Prikbord >  > Het nieuws van de dag >  Doodrijder Floor van der Wal vervroegd vrij van korte straf

## Fulanadetal

Arme nabestaanden. Ik vond de straf al erg laag, 1 jaar ipv vier wat was geeist. En dan dit:


Bijna een jaar geleden overleed cabaretire Floor van der Wal (26) nadat ze op het Mercatorplein door een wegpiraat was aangereden. De dader kwam deze week vervroegd vrij. Voor vader Hans van der Wal is het niet te verkroppen. 
Mohammed S. reed na het ongeval door, maar kon korte tijd later worden aangehouden. Hij werd op 22 september 2011 tot 18 maanden cel veroordeeld waarvan 6 voorwaardelijk. Het Openbaar Ministerie (OM) had eerder 4 jaar geist. Eind januari kregen de ouders van Van der Wal een zakelijke mededeling van het OM dat de dader 6 weken vervroegd vrij kwam als onderdeel van een re-integratieprogramma om in de maatschappij terug te keren. Twee weken later stond hij op straat. 

Hans van der Wal uit zijn woede vandaag in Het Parool: 'Dit mes komt in mijn onderbuik. Het OM, dat godbetert vier jaar onvoorwaardelijk eiste en aan 'onze' kant stond, geeft hem nu dik een tiende van zijn tijd in de bak cadeau. Om zijn terugkeer in de samenleving te begeleiden. Dit terwijl wij nog geen jaar geleden, door zijn toedoen, Floor naar haar graf begeleidden. Die gast is nauwelijks uit de samenleving geweest!' 

Lees vandaag meer in Het Parool: 'Wij herdenken Floor en hij loopt al buiten' 
De ouders van de doodgereden cabaretire schrijven hun woede van zich af na het bericht van het OM over het vervroegd vrijkomen van de dader. 

Dader doodrijden Floor van der Wal vervroegd vrij - AMSTERDAM - PAROOL

----------


## Stopnaald

Ik kan me de gevoelens van deze familie heel goed voorstellen. Het is volkomen bezopen dat criminelen (want dat ben je als je veroordeeld bent) automatisch 1/3 van hun (vaak toch al lager dan geist) straf kwijtgescholden krijgen, mits je het niet al te bont maakt in de cel. Het belang van de dader en diens terugkeer in de samenleving staat op een veel hoger niveau, dan het belang van de slachtoffers en hun terechte roep om straf.

In deze zaak vind ik vooral de houding van de dader(s) en diens familie onverteerbaar. Met zo'n kutzoon heb je geen vijanden meer nodig. Waarom worden dit soort klootzakken nou nooit zonder paspoort in Maroc achtergelaten?

----------


## Fulanadetal

Ja en daar dan in Marokko? Helpt dat iets of iemand? 

Gewoon hele straf uitzitten. Nu krijgt de jongeman begeleiding bij het vinden van werk en een woning.
Begeleiding die er bij jongeren met een (verstandelijke) beperking steeds meer vanaf gaat vanwege bezuinigingen. Krijgen de nabestaanden van Floor begeleiding? Die hebben levenslang.

----------


## BoerHarms

Dit soort figuren krijgen inderdaad allerlei help, maar ze hebben er zelf indirect voor gekozen in deze situatie te komen.

Maar in een verpleegtehuis komen , inderdaad wat je zegt verstandelijke gehandicapten.

Ik zag laatst een interview met een directeur van een gevangenis in zuid amerika.
Daar kwam ook het punt eten naar boven. 

Toen vroeg ie aan de camera man om de camera te verplaatsen en door het raam richting de vuilnisbelt buiten de gevangenis te richten. Toen vroeg ie aan de reporter, zie je die jongen moeder met die kleine kinderen die op de vuilnisbelt op zoek waren naar eten.
En toen vroeg ie aan de reporter waarom de criminelen in de gevangenis beter eten zouden moeten hebben dan die moeder met die kinderen die de wet niet overtreden hebben

----------


## Eric de Blois

> Ik kan me de gevoelens van deze familie heel goed voorstellen. Het is volkomen bezopen dat criminelen (want dat ben je als je veroordeeld bent) automatisch 1/3 van hun (vaak toch al lager dan geist) straf kwijtgescholden krijgen, mits je het niet al te bont maakt in de cel. Het belang van de dader en diens terugkeer in de samenleving staat op een veel hoger niveau, dan het belang van de slachtoffers en hun terechte roep om straf.
> 
> In deze zaak vind ik vooral de houding van de dader(s) en diens familie onverteerbaar. Met zo'n kutzoon heb je geen vijanden meer nodig. Waarom worden dit soort klootzakken nou nooit zonder paspoort in Maroc achtergelaten?


Was het ook niet zo dat het slachtoffer door rood was gereden? Althans daar staat mij zoiets van bij.
Verder heeft de dader ook roekeloos gereden en het slachtoffer achtergelaten. Zeer verwijtbaar dus.

Het verkeer is een mooie graadmeter voor asociaal gedrag. Mensen die doorrijden na een ongeval en hun slachtoffer achterlaten moeten gewoon lang achter slot en grendel. En ja, beter is natuurlijk gewoon inderdaad zo'n klootzak zonder paspoort achterlaten in een ver land.

----------


## mark61

> Ja en daar dan in Marokko? Helpt dat iets of iemand? 
> 
> Gewoon hele straf uitzitten. Nu krijgt de jongeman begeleiding bij het vinden van werk en een woning.
> Begeleiding die er bij jongeren met een (verstandelijke) beperking steeds meer vanaf gaat vanwege bezuinigingen. Krijgen de nabestaanden van Floor begeleiding? Die hebben levenslang.


Jij weet toch ook wel dat in NL nooit een straf volledig wordt uitgezeten? In geen enkel Westeuropees land trouwens. In NL dan meestal nog de helft, in Belgi vaak maar een derde. Hier moest hij bijna 9/10 van zijn straf uitzitten.

Het valt mij overigens in het algemeen op dat verkeersstraffen erg laag zijn, voor mijn gevoel.

In dit geval, ik weet niet wat de rechter zei, had ik hem het doorrijden veel zwaarder aangerekend dan het ongeluk, want dat was het, plain and simple. Hij reed door groen, zij door rood, als ik het goed onthouden heb.

Maar ik geloof dat in NL, itt. Belgi, 'vluchtmisdrijf' op zich geen misdrijf is. Bizar genoeg vertelt Wiki alleen iets over Suriname, en kan ik verder niets vinden zo gauw.

----------


## mark61

> In deze zaak vind ik vooral de houding van de dader(s) en diens familie onverteerbaar. Met zo'n kutzoon heb je geen vijanden meer nodig. Waarom worden dit soort klootzakken nou nooit zonder paspoort in Maroc achtergelaten?


Wat is hun houding dan?

Dat vind je wel een rechtvaardige straf? Wat doen we met Hollanders die dit doen?

Racistische opmerking van jou.

----------


## Eric de Blois

> Hij reed door groen, zij door rood, als ik het goed onthouden heb.


Ja, volgens mij ook. En dat maakt toch ook de floor ook medeschuldig is. Je hoort als fietser ook rekening te houden met het verkeer en andere weggebruikers. Helaas gedragen fietsers zich ook vaak asociaal. Geen hand uitsteken, door rood, zonder licht etc.

----------


## mark61

> Dit soort figuren krijgen inderdaad allerlei help, maar ze hebben er zelf indirect voor gekozen in deze situatie te komen.


Huh? Floor van der Wal koos ervoor door het rode licht te rijden.

Wat is dat hier, een volksgericht? Ik dacht dat het hele onderwerp marrekane zieken op zijn retour was, maar nee.

Nooit zie ik hier verhitte discussies over Hollands dronken tuig dat mensen dood rijdt. Nooit.

Verder heel boeiend, die anecdote, maar wat heeft het in godsnaam met dit geval te maken?

----------


## mark61

> Ja, volgens mij ook. En dat maakt toch ook de floor ook medeschuldig is. Je hoort als fietser ook rekening te houden met het verkeer en andere weggebruikers. Helaas gedragen fietsers zich ook vaak asociaal. Geen hand uitsteken, door rood, zonder licht etc.


Ik ben blij dat je weer bij zinnen bent. Moet hij dan alsnog in een ver land gedumpt worden? Zij kwam achter een stilstaande auto vandaan, die op het linker voorsorteervak stond; hij kon haar dus niet zien aankomen.

Ook als hij, ik noem een redelijke snelheid, met 45 was aan komen rijden heb je een gerede kans dat ze dood was geweest, ik kan dat niet precies beoordelen, maar het lijkt me geen overdreven aanname. Natuurlijk is hij schuldig, omdat automobilisten in NL a priori schuldig zijn als ze een fietser aanrijden, tenzij hij de roekeloosheid van de fietser kan aantonen. Wat hij hier kan.

Natuurlijk is het verschrikkelijk dat zij dood is. Maar ik vind het onrechtvaardig de schuld alleen bij hem te leggen, en zoals gewoonlijk, er nog een schepje bovenop te doen omdat hij een Marokkaanse achtergrond heeft.

En doorrijden, je zal de zatlappen te eten moeten geven die doorrijden omdat ze liever de volgende dag, als ze weer nuchter zijn, opgepakt willen worden / zichzelf willen aangeven.

----------


## Soldim

> Feit is dat, vaak zeer grove verkeersovertredingen met het veroorzaken van een dodelijk ongeval als bijna logisch gevolg te laag gestraft worden.


Wat is een 'te lage' straf bij een ongeval? Als de schuld volledig eenzijdig zou liggen, kan ik me er iets bij voorstellen -- maar wanneer, zoals in dit geval, beide zijden onverantwoord gehandeld hebben lijkt me de straf zoals gegeven al vrij fors.

----------


## Joesoef

> Dat er hier dan allerlei figuren proberen de rascismekaart weer eens te spelen had ik wel verwacht.


Wat is een grove overtreding? Kom regelmatig fietsers tegen die al sms-end/ bellend diagonaal de munt oversteken zonder zich wat van verkeerstekens aan te trekken. Als ik zo een fietser aanrijd en ik vlucht in paniek weg ben ik de l*l.

----------


## knuppeltje

> Wat is een grove overtreding? Kom regelmatig fietsers tegen die al sms-end/ bellend diagonaal de munt oversteken zonder zich wat van verkeerstekens aan te trekken. Als ik zo een fietser aanrijd en ik vlucht in paniek weg ben ik de l*l.


Ik rij tegenwoordig met de fiets veel meer door rood dan ik ooit in al die jaren met de auto heb gedaan. Oeps...dan zeggen ze nog dat het verstand...........

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Feit is dat, vaak zeer grove verkeersovertredingen met het veroorzaken van een dodelijk ongeval als bijna logisch gevolg te laag gestraft worden.


Ik zou het niet weten of dat een feit is; ik zit er ook tamelijk ver vanaf. 
Feit is, denk ik, wel, dat die gedachte in de publieke opinie leeft. 
De universiteit Zrich heeft daarover een paar jaar geleden een aardig enqute uitgevoerd. Het thema was strafrecht in zijn algemeenheid; het ging niet specifiek over verkeersdelicten.

De ondervraagden kregen een concrete strafzaak te beoordelen (niet allemaal dezelfde zaak natuurlijk) en kregen een paar algemene vragen over strafrechtspleging te beantwoorden.
Resultaat:
- Een ruime meerderheid was van mening, dat in het algemeen in Zwitserland te laag gestraft werd.
- In de concrete zaken lagen de 'publieksstraffen' duidelijk lager dan de daadwerkelijk door de rechtbank uitgesprokene.

Ik weet niet of een dergelijk onderzoek ooit in Nederland gedaan is; naar het resultaat zou ik wel benieuwd zijn.

----------


## knuppeltje

> Ik weet niet of een dergelijk onderzoek ooit in Nederland gedaan is; naar het resultaat zou ik wel benieuwd zijn.


Ik heb hier om aan te tonen dat ook hier daarover veel teveel vanuit de nek wordt geleuterd al eens eerder deze link geplaatst.

http://www.depers.nl/binnenland/5377...toch-niet.htlm

Ondertussen gaat het geleuter gewoon door, veel helpen heeft het dus niet gedaan, maar toch.

----------


## Soldim

> Ik heb hier om aan te tonen dat ook hier daarover veel teveel vanuit de nek wordt geleuterd al eens eerder deze link geplaatst.
> 
> http://www.depers.nl/binnenland/5377...toch-niet.htlm
> 
> Ondertussen gaat het geleuter gewoon door, veel helpen heeft het dus niet gedaan, maar toch.


Je zult moeten toegeven dat een HTTP Error 404 niet overdreven informatief is in dezen....

Nergens zulke zware straffen als in Nederland, of toch niet? - DePers.nl

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Je zult moeten toegeven dat een HTTP Error 404 niet overdreven informatief is in dezen....


Hoe meer 404's hoe minder gelul. Daar heeft hij wel gelijk in.

----------


## super ick

> Ik zou het niet weten of dat een feit is; ik zit er ook tamelijk ver vanaf. 
> Feit is, denk ik, wel, dat die gedachte in de publieke opinie leeft. 
> De universiteit Zrich heeft daarover een paar jaar geleden een aardig enqute uitgevoerd. Het thema was strafrecht in zijn algemeenheid; het ging niet specifiek over verkeersdelicten.
> 
> De ondervraagden kregen een concrete strafzaak te beoordelen (niet allemaal dezelfde zaak natuurlijk) en kregen een paar algemene vragen over strafrechtspleging te beantwoorden.
> Resultaat:
> - Een ruime meerderheid was van mening, dat in het algemeen in Zwitserland te laag gestraft werd.
> - In de concrete zaken lagen de 'publieksstraffen' duidelijk lager dan de daadwerkelijk door de rechtbank uitgesprokene.
> 
> Ik weet niet of een dergelijk onderzoek ooit in Nederland gedaan is; naar het resultaat zou ik wel benieuwd zijn.


Ik had het alleen over veroorzaken van dodelijke ongevallen. Zeker als er grove nalatigheid, overtredingen in het spel zijn.

----------


## knuppeltje

> Je zult moeten toegeven dat een HTTP Error 404 niet overdreven informatief is in dezen....
> 
> Nergens zulke zware straffen als in Nederland, of toch niet? - DePers.nl


Zij baseren zich op statistieken van het CBS. Die statistieken weerspreken volgens mij toch duidelijk het beeld dat hier wel eens wordt opgeroepen, namelijk: dat er in Nederland het minst zwaar gestraft wordt van alle landen in Europa.

Dat er in Oost- en Midden-Europa zwaarder wordt gestraft mag dan wel juist zijn...en ik geloof het heel graag zelfs, maar in die landen is het rechtssysteem vaak zo corrupt als het maar zijn kan. Die zwaardere straffen...vaak zelfs heel extreem...gelden meestal alleen voor mensen die voor het gerecht komen en niet genoeg geld hebben om de zaak te schikken...of helemaal af te kopen, zodat ze er ook al niet hoeven voor komen of voor het regime onwelgevallige personen.

Dat soort rechtspraak kunnen we hier dus beter niet invoeren lijkt mij.

----------


## Stopnaald

> Zij baseren zich op statistieken van het CBS. Die statistieken weerspreken volgens mij toch duidelijk het beeld dat hier wel eens wordt opgeroepen, namelijk: dat er in Nederland het minst zwaar gestraft wordt van alle landen in Europa.
> 
> Dat er in Oost- en Midden-Europa zwaarder wordt gestraft mag dan wel juist zijn...en ik geloof het heel graag zelfs, maar in die landen is het rechtssysteem vaak zo corrupt als het maar zijn kan. Die zwaardere straffen...vaak zelfs heel extreem...gelden meestal alleen voor mensen die voor het gerecht komen en niet genoeg geld hebben om de zaak te schikken...of helemaal af te kopen, zodat ze er ook al niet hoeven voor komen of voor het regime onwelgevallige personen.
> 
> Dat soort rechtspraak kunnen we hier dus beter niet invoeren lijkt mij.


CBS gaat uit van opgelegde straffen en neemt de automatische vervroegde vrijlating dus niet in haar cijfers mee. De feitelijke straf ligt daardoor ongeveer een derde deel lager en dat scheelt dus nogal. Ik vraag me dan ook in alle oprechtheid af of Nederland dan nog zo hoog in het lijstje terecht komt.

Verder ben ik een absoluut tegenstander van die vervroegde vrijlating. De rechter legt een straf op en heeft daar (mag ik aannemen) een bewuste keus in gemaakt. De vervroegde vrijlating is een politieke beslissing geweest met het oog op de overvolle gevangenissen. Die situatie bestaat niet meer en dus is er geen enkele reden meer om deze politieke maatregel nog te handhaven. Kortom: weg ermee!

----------


## Soldim

> CBS gaat uit van opgelegde straffen en neemt de automatische vervroegde vrijlating dus niet in haar cijfers mee. De feitelijke straf ligt daardoor ongeveer een derde deel lager en dat scheelt dus nogal. Ik vraag me dan ook in alle oprechtheid af of Nederland dan nog zo hoog in het lijstje terecht komt.


Andere landen kennen ook vervroegde vrijlating, in sommige gevallen tot 50% van de totale strafduur.




> Verder ben ik een absoluut tegenstander van die vervroegde vrijlating. De rechter legt een straf op en heeft daar (mag ik aannemen) een bewuste keus in gemaakt.


Persoonlijk heb ik het gevoel dat ook de gemiddelde rechter de automatische vervroegde vrijlating kent, en dus de opgelegde straf daarop aan kan passen.

----------


## knuppeltje

> CBS gaat uit van opgelegde straffen en neemt de automatische vervroegde vrijlating dus niet in haar cijfers mee. De feitelijke straf ligt daardoor ongeveer een derde deel lager en dat scheelt dus nogal. 
> 
> Ik vraag me dan ook in alle oprechtheid af of Nederland dan nog zo hoog in het lijstje terecht komt.
> 
> Verder ben ik een absoluut tegenstander van die vervroegde vrijlating. De rechter legt een straf op en heeft daar (mag ik aannemen) een bewuste keus in gemaakt. 
> 
> De vervroegde vrijlating is een politieke beslissing geweest met het oog op de overvolle gevangenissen.


Dat zal wel, maar vervroegde vrijlating kent men in diverse EU-landen. In Belgi bijvoorbeeld is er over een bepaald geval nu een hele heisa.

Zou dus best kunnen van wel.

Tja, niemand weet of de rechter niet stiekem wel of niet rekening houdt met een eventuele vervroegde vrijlating. Maar in ieder geval is het maar goed dat de rechter hierin onafhankelijk is van wat de straat roept.

Per 1juli 2008 is de wet op vervroegde vrijlating juist omgevormd van een automatische vrijstelling in een voorwaardelijke vrijstelling. Derhalve klopt je bewering dus niet. 

http://www.rijksoverheid.nl/onderwer...rijlating.htlm

----------


## HbvsNC

Ja heel zielig

----------


## super ick

> Ja heel zielig


Leg eens uit.

----------

